# when you were a crazy pregnant lady....



## BrEeZeY

whats some of your crazy pregnant lady memories??


i saw this thread in teen pregnancy and thought it was super cute idea lol :)


I was a crazy pregnant lady when i hit the panic button on my car and locked the thing up and when i hit unlock it wouldnt =( i sat there crying until roomie and FOB came and hauled it back home and (still crying) they asked how this happened and i told them (and showed them thinking it wouldnt hurt it anymore since they already had it home) it unlocked it.... i was so upset lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

I cried, for a whole day. Because my dog hurt his leg and was limping. I felt sorry for him and every time i see him i cried hahaha! Talk about hormonal :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh I had SOOO many.
I was the worst for emotions
I cried all the time.
I am a Cashier and I would be on till People would ask when I was due.
I would BURST into tear. I felt sooo silly.
And its not even like I tired to hide my belly at work
i was HUGE.

When i think of more I will add them:)


----------



## faolan5109

I love this idea! 
The only time I was really hormonal was just after I had lane and I cried over a roll. All I wanted to do was eat and I wasn't aloud too, so a sobbed over a roll. LOL


----------



## lizardbreath

I had a few moments with Jaymee My favorite being I was craving McDonalds French Fries and Only the drive through was Open so Went though got my fries asked for Ketchup and as we were Driving away I noticed they didnt give me any Bust Into Tears OH was like we have Ketchup at Home but I didnt want my ketchup I wanted McDonalds Ketchup So he had to go through drive through again with me Balling in the front seat and ask for Ketchup the Girl at the Window was super Nice about it and felt bad for making me Cry Oh the joys of Pregnancy. So far I havent had any Really bad moments with this Pregnancy but Im sure I will


----------



## tasha41

I can't think of any, I was a pretty chill pregnant lady lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

tasha41 said:


> I can't think of any, I was a pretty chill pregnant lady lol

I wish I was.
I was crazy!


----------



## tasha41

I'm crazier now.. lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am pretty chill now:)

Oh I am now a Chat happy member :wohoo:


----------



## Sophiiie

I think my worst moment was when me & OH were in the car, and he let a lady cross the road with her toddler, and she waved to say thanks, and then just as she'd crossed she stopped to wave again & say "thank you" and I burst out in tears and started babbling something like "oh what a nice lady, she was so lovely wasn't she?"

my OH disowned me there & then :haha: x


----------



## beybie

I got upset at my mom when she ate my butter chicken. I had tears in my eyes and said, "I am never inviting you to my house again" then waddled to my room LOL I sounded like a kid.


----------



## lily123

When i was a crazy pregnant lady, i was pulling into my drive in my car, and mixed up the brake and the accellarator(sp?) and rammed the gate... the gate came off, and my headlight broke. I have been driving for 3 years :dohh:

xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

I have loads of crazy lady moments... i was babysitting and i was putting him in his carseat and he garbbed the keys (he was almost 3) and i figured that was fine cause i had to run n grab my purse off the step outside....so i shut the car door.... the kid pressed the lock button and wouldnt unlock it.... i sat outside bawling and he sat in the car laughing and laughing so i had to call my mom to bring me the spare key....


----------



## Youngling

lily123 said:


> When i was a crazy pregnant lady, i was pulling into my drive in my car, and mixed up the brake and the accellarator(sp?) and rammed the gate... the gate came off, and my headlight broke. I have been driving for 3 years :dohh:
> 
> xx

Oh god i did this when it had been snowing and was all icy and i was heading towards a wall, luckily i managed to stop just in time. Was so scary.
That was my crazy pregnant moment
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

when I was pregnant crazy lady I cried all the time! ( I still do but not because I'm upset but because I'm happy am I crazy mom now?)


----------



## Ablaski17

I cried when my hubby made my eggs wrong I threw a fit =] dont you just love hormones.


----------



## tasha41

Ok I thought of something, I had really intense lettuce cravings.. I would eat just plain lettuce all the time... yummm!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^thats gross not going to lie lol jkjk ( i hate jalapenos on EVERYTHING) lol and Rome i cry when i watch shows/movies about kids or ppl having babies lol i think we go from crazy hormonal teens to crazy pregnant ladies, to CRAZY mommas lol


----------



## Mizzy

i cant remember having any :(, but i cried alot...


----------



## fantastica

I don't remember specifically...but I was just so horrible, i was so angry and moody...I would hate to have known pregnant me lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> ^^thats gross not going to lie lol jkjk ( i hate jalapenos on EVERYTHING) lol and Rome i cry when i watch shows/movies about kids or ppl having babies lol i think we go from crazy hormonal teens to crazy pregnant ladies, to CRAZY mommas lol

glad I'm not alone!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

QuintinsMommy said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> ^^thats gross not going to lie lol jkjk ( i hate jalapenos on EVERYTHING) lol and Rome i cry when i watch shows/movies about kids or ppl having babies lol i think we go from crazy hormonal teens to crazy pregnant ladies, to CRAZY mommas lol
> 
> glad I'm not alone!!Click to expand...


I cry all the time over silly things but good things
I see a new baby an a happy new mom I cry

I wath movies with birth I cry.

I am a crier now~


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I am definately a crier now! It's ridiculous.

The moments I can remember are:
- crying at the end of slumdog millionarie because I was over the moon they got together.
- crying in xmen origins - wolverine because his wife died then she was alive again then he couldn't remember her.
- crying over not having change to get a chinese take away so OH got me one :blush:

Generally I just spent 9 months crying.


----------



## fantastica

ooo no I did actually go and see Marley and me at the cinema with my mum when I was about 8months...not a good idea, everyone was crying but I was sobbing for HOURS afterwards, everytime I thought about it i'd just burst into tears!


----------



## lily123

Oh i remember one...
when i was a crazy pregnant lady i had a horrendous craving for sniffing cleaning fluids and dishwasher tablets, my mum had to hide them from me out of fear that i'd eat/drink them! xx


----------



## xgem27x

when i was a crazy pregnant lady i craved fizzy haribo when frazer was kicking and wriggling and mini chedders when max was wriggling, and now theyre trying different foods, frazer loves sweet and maxxie loves cheesey cauliflower... twins are strange haha!! xxx


----------



## stephx

I cried for ages cause OH promised me a pub lunch (which i was really craving) but instead took me to sainsburys :growlmad:

I spent the whole time waddling round sainsburys in tears cause i was so disapointed and angry at him :haha: 

xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Great thread!! I'm not pregnant or have never been (but god am I trying!!!) but I have really really enjoyed reading your 'crazy pregnant lady' stories, although I am slightly worried.

I am already really really emotional generally and can cry at the drop of a hat!! I only have to switch over to a program, see something and would start crying, DH would come in and see me crying and be like "I've only been gone a minute!" :haha:

so much randoom stuff can start me off, I dread to think what I'd be like with pregnancy hormones thrown into the mix!!! lol

Hopefully it wont be too long before I can post my own stories on here!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Oh I do have something in fact!! Not from me personally, but my friend who had her baby afew weeks ago gave me a birthday card. I opened it in front of her, it was lovely and when I opened it, it was blank on the inside!!! lol she hadn't written a thing inside it!! Although she had put sparkly glitter n confetti in there, but no writing!! lol :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i have so many.. but i can't specifically think of any off the top of my head haha!! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

When i was a crazy pregnant lady... i kicked a laptop in my Ohs face :lol:


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ why!?! lol

i feel super crazy i have sooooo many lol i was a senior when i got pregnant and i had a freshman make a comment to my lil brother who was also a freshman and i yelled at him and he stormed outta the lunch hall with me following close behind and i grabbed him by the collar of his shirt and slammed him into the locker and said i maybe pregnant but that wont stop me from kicking your @$$! u will nt make fun of my little brother, thats my lil brother im the only one who can make fun of him... then this boy who had a huge crush on me came to his rescue along side the teachers... needless to say if it werent for jacob i probably would beat the crap outta that kid and all he did was tease my brother for being the pregnant girls brother but omg i coulda killed the kid!


----------



## flower94

I was cravings a hamburger from hardees and my moms friend was coming to our house to buy makeup from her.. so i called her and told her she could pay my mom by buying me a burger


----------



## Justagirlxx

I bawled my eyes out when I opened the fridge and found out that my OH had eaten the last of the jelly. I just wanted a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!!!! LOL


----------



## lizardbreath

OH reminded me of this one time it was 3:30 in the morning I woke him Up this was in December and Said he needed to go get me a Freezie Even though it was in the middle of a Snow Storm Needless to say I didnt get my freezie I got told If i wanted it that Badly to Walk Which Sent me into Tears of course and Sent him into the livingroom to sleep on the couch. Looking back I feel Really Baby I sent him to the Couch so many times for such Stupid things.


----------



## live_in_hope

I'm going to bump this up, coz these were great and always put a smile on my face!! keep them coming ladies!! xx


----------



## midwestbelle

I know I cried a lot, but for some reason I can't remember what about right now. One reason I do remember is I was TERRIFIED of giving birth. Ever since I was little I thought that was how I was going to die, during labor. So one night OH and I are laying in bed , he is asleep and I start crying. He wakes up and asks me what is wrong and I sob, "Please don't let him call anyone else mommy."

And I am also a cashier at a fast food restaurant, and I was the meanest person ever. I should have been fired at least a dozen times.


----------



## x__amour

I cried *ALL THE TIME*. It was insane. I was also a uuber bitch to everyone, I was so hormonal. OH and I got in so many fights, it was crazy. I've calmed down now but I still cry over silly things, lol.


----------



## Rhio92

Nothing specific... I just became evil, psycho and possesive to FOB (ex OH thanks to hormones :cry: )
Eurghhhh I was a BITCH x


----------



## annawrigley

Lol FOB reminded me the other day of something he always used to say to make me burst into tears (for his amusement!!)

"Just think Anna. You're going to know me for the rest of your life" (I cried because hes a twat btw, not because I was happy about this fact)

:haha:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> Lol FOB reminded me the other day of something he always used to say to make me burst into tears (for his amusement!!)
> 
> "Just think Anna. You're going to know me for the rest of your life" (I cried because hes a twat btw, not because I was happy about this fact)
> 
> :haha:

Anna!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
xxxx


----------



## midwestbelle

annawrigley said:


> Lol FOB reminded me the other day of something he always used to say to make me burst into tears (for his amusement!!)
> 
> "Just think Anna. You're going to know me for the rest of your life" (I cried because hes a twat btw, not because I was happy about this fact)
> 
> :haha:

LOL you poor thing! i was the same way, except OH never said it, I just thought about it all by myself. lmao.


----------



## 17thy

I drove all the way to KFC to get a specific thing 30 minutes out of my way and when I got their, they didn't make it. I bursted out crying in the middle of the KFC and blabbering about how long it took me to get here and how disappointed I was. 

Ridiculous pregnant lady moment haha. But hey, food matters when you're pregnant!!


----------



## sarah0108

i remember trying to make myself some soup from a can once, i got the pan out, the soup tin, the can opener and without thinking i attached the can opener to the pan and started turning before i realised what i was doing :dohh:

i was laughing at myself for ages even though i felt a bit stupid ;)


----------



## JessicaAnne

I must of been 12 weeks pregnant, when I got stuck in town (snow storm) one of the bus' came for where I lived, so I got on thinking it'd wouldnt be long till I got home! The driver got to the end of the road and said he wasnt going any further! He gave some guy his bus fare back, so I asked him for mine and he said no! :growlmad: I went crazy at him, I slapped him in the face and took my money out his bag thing :| A few day's later I felt so guilty!! Poor man!


----------



## hurryupsept

8 1/2 months pregnant, went to go use my lipbalm, and when i opened the tin there was a big finger dint ... i started crying cause someone had ruined 'my favourite ever lipbalm' and then threw it at the OH's head. oooopsy. :haha:


----------



## lizardbreath

I offically Had my first Crazy pregnant Lady Moment with this baby. 
The other Day I came home from work saw OH on the couch with his friends Watching Hockey and Litterally Burst into Tear and was like you shouldnt be watching Hockey you dont even like hockey I got so upset my mom had to take me out to Tim Hortons to calm me Down , Stupid hormones , and poor OH didnt know what to say or do


----------



## annawrigley

hurryupsept said:


> 8 1/2 months pregnant, went to go use my lipbalm, and when i opened the tin there was a big finger dint ... i started crying cause someone had ruined 'my favourite ever lipbalm' and then threw it at the OH's head. oooopsy. :haha:

Lol i did something similar I had just got a new foundation and my friend slept over at mine that night. She always used to get up before me and bring me a cup of tea and breakfast (wish I'd not lost touch with her now! :winkwink:) and when I finally hauled myself out of bed and was about to put my make up on I opened up my BEAUTIFUL BRAND NEW foundation and saw a big finger mark in it :growlmad: (It was like a solid one iykwim) I was soooo angry lol but I never said anything to her. I wouldnt have minded her using some at all (she always used my stuff) but only as long as I'd used it first. I have to 'christen' new products before anyone goes near them lol xxx


----------



## Leah_xx

Let see:
I yelled at OH for making me look fat,
that it was al his fault, burst out into tears cause Taco bell put beans on my five layer burrito, and balled my eyes out when i got my 3rd ultrasound cause thelady couldnt get good pics of gracelynn


----------



## babyerin

i was pretty angry when pregnant.
I was shortchanged in Mcdonalds (cravings!!) and the voice of the exorcist came out of my mouth and demanded my money or the till to be floated, i scared the lad behind the counter he was apologising profusely..i felt so ashamed!
(I did apologise to him, pointed to bump, crazy pregnant lady)

I also had a craving one day for krispy kremes and my OH wouldnt go get me some, so i sent my stepdad. All happy, until Oh's mates came round and he starts offering MY donuts out!! Steam came out my ears :rofl:


----------



## lulu35

i took my 3 girls as a treat to the burgerking drive through, got all our stuff but they had forgot to put my cheeseburger in and i was so mad i threw the whole lot back in the window and drove off...havent been back since and the kids look terrified everytime i mention going back there!!! lol


----------



## Justagirlxx

My husband came home from subway with food for me once and I had told him specifically what I wanted him to get me, including the brand and type of chips... When he came home with the wrong chips I freaked out, started crying, and threw the chips at him!!! LOL!!!!!!!! He actually just reminded me of that the other day because he came home with subway with a different type of chips again and I was like "oh no problem baby these are good too" and he's like "oh thank god you aren't a crazy preggo anymore." LOL


----------



## xgem27x

I couldn't get the lid off the jam jar, so I cried and threw it across the kitchen and smashed a window :haha:

Also, I became obsessed with cleaning towards the end, really badly started nesting, and I had all my friends over, and I just cleaned around them... but its when I started brushing their hair and cleaning their faces, getting the mud off the bottom of their shoes and ironing their hoodies that they got a bit freaked out :blush: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Bump xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

haha so i have a new one to add being a crazy prego lady again 

bout 2 weeks ago i spilled bleach all over my brand new favorite jeans... i got so upset that i got undress right in the kitchen...(note OH & his friend were down stairs) i scrubbed them in the sink threw on a pair of shorts stormed down the stairs and threw them in the wash (OH asked if everything was okay and i screamed 'yes jst F***ing dandy') and came up and decided i would eat a ice cream cone and watch my show and try to relax... then OH and his friend came up and i had jst posted my facebook status that i ruined the one thing that made me feel pretty .....blah blah and it was alil dramatic but it hadnt been a good day... then OH got online nd saw my status and said thats an awesome status ppl r gonna think 'o wow he left her' and i BURST into tears and 'said why would you say such a mean thing' ran thru the kitchen threw my ice cream on the counter and into the bathroom i went.... bawling...OH's friend had no idea what to do and OH stood outside the door and then realized i was really crying and came in and said 'really?' which made it much worse! and i jst screamed 'its not my fault, u got me pregnant' haha so he sat on the toilet while i sat on the floor bawling haha and then i kicked him out... i felt so silly but i had needed to cry all day anytime Aiden called me a meany i almost burst into tears so it had been building all day and that was the last straw.... OH gets really scared to tlk to me when im eating ice cream now cuz he associates crying and emotional with ice cream... :blush: feel really silly but it was a very crazy prego moment


----------



## MrsEngland

I was waiting for a bus and it was late and for no reason at all except i wanted to get home i burst into tears all the old ladies kept staring at me lol.


----------



## ellisa

oh gosh one time i cried cos my mum wouldnt go to the takeaway and get me a chicken burger cos there were chicken burgers in the freezer but i didnt want one of those i wanted it from the takeaway lol i mean major baby strop stamping feet tears everything lol and and also another time i was addicted to kfc gravy 1 of my craving and i got my mum to drive me to kfc and i bought a meal got all the way home realised they forgot my gravy and i just cried and wouldnt eat my meal so eventually my mum took me back to kfc and i went in and asked for gravy and they said they had run out i went mental tears shouting everything at the kfc guy like it was his fault haha how embaressing :cry: now im pregnant again and im worried how im guna embaress myself this time huffffff x


----------



## AriannasMama

I was more so angry than crying all the time, lol. Even still my friend will remind me "ahh you were such a bitch when you were pregnant!". I was, lol, I would make smart ass remarks to everyone, even customers at my job :haha:


----------



## amygwen

I've told this story a million times on here but when I was pregnant, I'd go to chick-fil-a (fast food restaurant with the BEST chicken breakfast sandwiches) every single day in the morning before work. One day we had a really bad storm and the power went out in this specific area where the chick-fil-a was. I pulled up, tried going through the drive-thru, but no one answered.. haha than I went around, it was completely dark NO ONE was inside. And I CRIED my eyes out!! :cry: I was so upset.


----------



## Thaynes

When I was 7 months pregnant OH and I went to this camp ground right on the beach. We were walking on the beach and I really had to use the bathroom so we walked up. Well as I was walking to the bathroom the camps janitor saw me coming and hurried up and put up a bathroom closed sign up. She actually did this two days in a roll. She wasn't even cleaning and after putting up the sign she didn't clean it for twenty. I really needed to go to the restroom and it made me so mad. I made OH pack all of our stuff in the car and just left at 9 at night even though we had paid $30. I drove all night long I was so mad. 
Now that I think about it, I was dumb to leave but that woman was a rude ladie. Who wouldn't let a pregnant woman use the bathroom.


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: I love this thread!!!


----------



## 112110

When I was in labor (24hours) I was SO thirsty and they said I couldn't drink any water and I was SO stressed so I just let my ice chips melt and would drink that when nobody was looking WELL a nurse came in and was like let me go get you some more ice and took my water! I immediately BURST into tears and was like throwing a fit about how thirsty I was.... then when it came time to push the doctor was like "do you have any questions" me "can I have some water when he comes out" :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

Why wouldn't they let you drink water?! Would it not be dangerous if you got dehydrated? xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

they wouldnt let me either, they told me when i was pushing they didnt want me to pee on the baby lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I was allowed water and ice. :shrug:


----------



## 112110

I had an IV to keep me hydrated but they wouldn't let me have water, just ice. Still not sure why though... Water...ice not much difference? :shrug:


----------



## Burchy314

That is so weird. I was aloud water, ice, juice, jello, and popcycles.


----------



## 112110

:trouble: you all suck.
even though now that I think about it... when I was in the ambulance being transfered the nurse had a diet pepsi in her pocket (I have NO idea why :haha: ) but she let me have some it was just when I got to the other hospital they were like NO LIQUIDS CAUSE WE HATE YOU. :finger:
...... :shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Lol thats mean! I had a bit of water but spilt it all over myself cos my mum was attempting to feed me it lol


----------



## live_in_hope

bump xx


----------



## x__amour

I was only allowed ice chips and popsicles, no water. Wasn't allowed to eat but I snuck in a few potato chips, hehe. It's funny because I ate so many popsicles in all of my pictures my lips are bright red! :p


----------



## AriannasMama

I yelled at OH because he ordered my burger wrong at Mcdonalds :shrug:. I probably yelled, then cried because my burger wasn't how I wanted it lol.


----------



## lauram_92

when i was in labour (like 6cm) the midwife went to check on something & left me in the room, so i jumped off the bed & went into my bag to get a packet of crisps.. i ate them so fast.. :haha:


----------



## live_in_hope

lol, these are so funny!! :haha:

I can add my first (of many I'm sure) crazy stories now.

Last Saturday I made DH some peanut butter cookies, I knew he liked them so I made x2 lots. I had to go out to the shops to buy all the ingredients first too. I spent the morning doing that whilst he was at work and he came in, took a cookie (didn't even say thank you, or even act surprised as I'd done them to surprise him) and he walked over to me and said that the floor in the hallway needed sweeping and what had I been doing all morning!! I went mad, stormed over to the kitchen, picked up the plate of cookies with intent to throw them all in the bin, but a loop on my trousers caught on a kitchen drawer handle and I got stuck and dropped all the cookies and the plate they were on all onto the floor! :dohh: So I left them there and walked off, leaving hubby to pick them all up :rofl: He'll be careful how he chooses his workds next time I think!! lol :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

This was when i lived in Cyprus..I had a mad craving for oranges..Anyway i didn't know the area too well and it was 7pm and i was just finishing work. I asked everyone if they knew anywhere i could get an orange from,they all told me the shops were closed now and the only place that would be open was out of reach.
OH's dad picked me up in the car with my OH and i was holding back the tears.
As soon as i got through the front door i burst into tears out of no where.
OH asked what was wrong and i said 'i just NEED an orange':'( He really didn't understand!lol


----------



## annawrigley

LOL @ orange needing


----------



## _laura

I remember being pregnant and being at Disneyland Paris and crying when we got back to our hotel room because Scott wouldn't let me go and see Jessie and Woody again.
:haha:
The whole place was shut for the night but I was adament that Scott just didn't want me to see them!


----------



## MissFoley

when i was a crazy pregnant women i ..
drove 30minutes away to get carrot sticks out mcdonalds (because they didn't taste the same anywhere else :haha:) even though i had an appointment with a hairdresser at my mum's house (which i missed) 

i threw a plate at my OH because he got me netapolitan and not just chocolate...

i took my wee sister and wee cousin out to the park one day decided what i needed was some boiled potatoe's got my wee cousin in the car and everything but was so intent on getting my potatoe's i forgot my sister :doh:


----------

